# The PITH is on!!!!   Sign up here!!!



## hunter-27

*[FONT=&quot]Spring into Summer 2x4 Pen Exchange[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]SPRING PITH 2011[/FONT]*​ Okay all, due to the interest arising from the mention of this years PITH, I have decided to run SPRING PITH 2011.  Rumor has it that this will not be the only swap this year so keep your eyes open for future events to be announced at a later time.

*In order to participate your user profile must contain your real first and last name, and city and state of residence.

If you have failed to follow-through with activities in the past don't bother attempting to join this one as your name will be removed prior to posting pairs.*

Rule #1   *HAVE FUN!!*

Rule #2    Pen can be any kit or kitless pen that you desire to use.

Rule #3   As the contest name suggests, the pen should be made from common, construction grade building material.  (typically pine, but some areas of the world may differ *slightly*)  No “Fancy” woods allowed.  This theme is to help keep the playing field level for those who think they do not have a quality enough material to use in an exchange.  Don’t cheat and go out looking for some exotic pine. It is on the honor system, do right by everyone please.
*EDIT IN:  Cut it, splice it, inlay it, segment it, or cast it, just be sure it is PINE in MOST of it.*

Rule #4   *HAVE FUN!!*

This swap will contain only 1 group so don’t worry about your experience level.  Just build the best pen you can using the material required.  There needs to be no worries that your pen must “beat” anyone else.  I will pair up the names once the sign up period is over and post the list so you can see who your partner is.  

Be aware that this is an international site and you may need to ship your pen to another country.  If this is not something you can do, perhaps it best you do not sign up for this event.  If you cannot complete the swap in the time frame given, please do not sign up.

The person you send your pen to most likely will not be the person you receive a pen from.


Because sometimes “STUFF” happens, if you have any problems communicate them to your partner and to myself so we can work through them without anyone being left out.

Sign up deadline is *May 14th*
Pairs Posted May 15th
Try and have all swaps completed by July 1st (this should be plenty of time for everyone. *No matter what, keep in contact with your swap partner up until the swap is complete.*


Teaser photos are encouraged. They are fun and peak the interest of everyone before the actual picture of the pen is posted. Post teaser photos directly in this thread.  I will get some help setting up a different place to post finished pen photos for once the swaps are completed.  That will be announced later.

*Sign up here if you want to participate.*


----------



## truckfixr

I'm game. Sigh me up!


----------



## Gofer

I will be the first victim ... make that participant.

Bruce


----------



## ZanderPommo

I'm in.

the girlfriend (emmwittle)  is in as well


----------



## Displaced Canadian

I'm in. Let the games begin.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Sure, I think I can find some pine of some sort. I'm in.


----------



## Mr Vic

Sign me up...


----------



## bensoelberg

Definitely in.


----------



## corian king

Sign me up Please!! I had fun with the last one!!


----------



## lorbay

I am in.

Lin.


----------



## AKPenTurner

Never done it before, but I'll give it a shot.
Sign me up.


----------



## Manny

I'm in.......pine......really???   Killing me Landon


----------



## USAFVET98

Im in... Sign me up..


----------



## Manny

Do pine cones count?
Construction grade materials...... We use steel studs in these parts.....

What??  You know you all were thinking it!


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Now that I have a working lathe again, I'm in! I hope this turns out better than it did the last time i participated

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

Pine?  ohhhh kay

I guess I am game.   

I was hoping I could use IPE...  they use that in the west...

Fine.  I will do what I can...  I have most species but no Pine.  
Well no more readin my whine, I shall go off and make a pen of Pine. Hope it will turn out fine.


----------



## Manny

Wha??? This 3000year old huon pine is what they use to build all the houses in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.


----------



## PenPal

Since Huon Pine is used in construction of ships my pine of choice I am in. It is indigenous only to Australia. This is my first teaser.

Landon I am in.

Kind regards mate.


----------



## ToddMR

I am in for sure!


----------



## Pioneerpens

i'm in!


----------



## blade.white

*Sure*

Plenty of pine trees on the DMZ in Korea, I'm in.:usflag:


----------



## Mike8850

It was fun last time . I'm in
Mike


----------



## bobskio2003

I'd like to enter as well.  Bob I.


----------



## ldb2000

Sorry I'm late guys .... I'm in !!!


----------



## MarkD

Count me in. 
I have Ipe left over from a deck but since it has to be pine I'll have to go hunting around. 
Can someone tell me how to tell if a wall stud is load bearing before I find out the hard way?


----------



## Boz

I know there is some pine in the shop.  Never done a pen swap.  Count me in.


----------



## Mack C.

Wouldn't miss it! Sign me up, please.


----------



## Snowbeast

I'll give it a go. Put me on the list also.


----------



## mredburn

MarkD said:


> Count me in.
> I have Ipe left over from a deck but since it has to be pine I'll have to go hunting around.
> Can someone tell me how to tell if a wall stud is load bearing before I find out the hard way?


 
Take a jig saw and cut a piece out of the center of the stud from one side. YOu dont have to worry about taking the stud out of the wall or if its load bearing:biggrin:

OH yeah and Im in also................I may have to borrow some pine and a kit but what the hell.


----------



## RichB

Put me in. RichB


----------



## Stacie

I am in.


----------



## MrPukaShell

count me in as well


----------



## omb76

If it's one thing we have in Georgia it's Pine trees...  Count me in!


----------



## Scotty

Yep, I want in on this.


----------



## tdjumr

Count me in.


----------



## Seer

I'm in as well lets have fun


----------



## soligen

Pine? Thats just evil lol.  OK, I'm in.

I wonder if I can find some where the whole growth ring is fatter then the pen LOL


----------



## Dalecamino

I like pen swaps. Always get a nice pen from them. Put me in!


----------



## reddwil

Due to the recent out break of tornados here in GA, I have plenty of pine. Count me in.


----------



## Finatic

I'm In!


----------



## traderdon55

Not crazy about pine but I will try anything once. I'm in.


----------



## Alexanderpens

Already at the drawing board, count me in.


----------



## Rounder

What the hec! I'll give it a go. 1st timer so no telling what will show up!


----------



## LarryDNJR

I'm in!


----------



## JerrySambrook

You can sign me up as well

Jerry


----------



## Monty

I'll have plenty of time to make something come June1. Count me in.


----------



## Atherton Pens

I'm in....  I already have some "special" pine lumber in mind!


----------



## G1Pens

I'm in


----------



## Knucklefish

I would lke to participate too! It'll be my first time and I think it will be a blast.


----------



## juteck

Sign me up!


----------



## hilltopper46

I'm in.


----------



## ssajn

I'm in.


----------



## Whaler

Count me in.


----------



## wm460

I'm in.


----------



## keithlong

Sign me up. I think I can find a piece of pine around here. Thanks for doing this. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## PTownSubbie

Sign me up...


----------



## 65GTMustang

Sign me up Please!!!!
Lots of fun!
Kevin


----------



## terryf

I'm in!


----------



## asyler

me too, my first,


----------



## Rick_G

Ok I'm in but you might get spruce instead of pine.  Both common construction materials.


----------



## BobBurt

I,m in


----------



## glycerine

I'm in!


----------



## GColeman

Please add me.  I'm in.


----------



## greggas

I am in.


One question...can the "common grade construction lumber" be engineered?  Ie. lvl, microllam, etc??


----------



## ThomJ

Will have to be doug fir for me, but I'm in.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

I'm in..... pine it is............


----------



## WHSKYrvr1

Please sign me up.  I just got power and internet up!


----------



## GoodTurns

sign me up.

norfolk pine?


----------



## TerryDowning

I'll give this a shot.


----------



## gad5264

Count me in.


----------



## ttpenman

Add me to the list.  Thanks for putting this opn.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Dudley Young

I've been pinein for this. Count me in.
Dudley


----------



## louisbry

Count me in.


----------



## Smitty37

*Why Knot*

I can just whack a blank off one of the many pieces of pine furniture I've made for my house.  Wonder how painted with milk paint would go over.

Milk paint, for the uninitiated, is a type of water based paint made from milk solids using many different things as color pigment.  It was in common use in the 1800's and is found on a lot of 'homespun' antique furniture such as pie cupboards, bookshelves, etc.


----------



## hunter-27

Manny said:


> I'm in.......pine......really???   Killing me Landon



It is my revenge in advance for any stress you all cause me!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## obone

*pith*

I am in again I really had fun last time


----------



## rej19

Pine me up....I mean sign me up!


----------



## snyiper

Im all in...This has been needling me for a while!!!


----------



## concho_joe

Im in for another round!


----------



## Displaced Canadian

Around here we build houses out of Cocobolo and fancy acrylic's. :biggrin:


----------



## Manny

*Here we gooooooo!!!!!*

Last night I looked around in my shop for some scrap pine. 
Nope nada

Looked in the firewood pile... (wait i live in Southern California its 92 degree right now I don't have a firewood pile.

Curse you Landon

Off to Home Depot But wait Rockler is on the way. I know I know nothing high end or unique can't break the rules already.

The guy at the rockler store actually laughed out loud when I told him I was looking for a pine pen blank. 

Had he never heard of Huon pine? Or 300 year old reclaimed long leaf pine? 

No boards available either. 

So temptation was never a factor. Although I did look up exotic pine species on line last night. Just checking of course 


So back in the truck and off to Home Depot

But wait Lowes is on the way. 
Lowes pine section is tiny and all they have is "premium" pine. We all know what that means. Uniform grain patterns little to no knots.....Booorrrrring

I did see lots of redwood, and douglas fir lumber that looked interesting. But Landon said pine. So after a few minutes of wistful thinking I pressed on to Home Depot. 

I was not disappointed HD had a much larger pine section (Lowes over here is kind of snooty) They even had a low grade pine section. Lots of wonderful boards with knots and coloring. 

I picked the best one (the guy working there thought I was crazy) cost me under 4 bucks.

Now what to do. 
Enjoy the pics
Cheers all and good luck
Manny


----------



## hunter-27

Manny said:


> Last night I looked around in my shop for some scrap pine.
> Nope nada
> 
> Looked in the firewood pile... (wait i live in Southern California its 92 degree right now I don't have a firewood pile.
> 
> Curse you Landon
> 
> Off to Home Depot But wait Rockler is on the way. I know I know nothing high end or unique can't break the rules already.
> 
> The guy at the rockler store actually laughed out loud when I told him I was looking for a pine pen blank.
> 
> Had he never heard of Huon pine? Or 300 year old reclaimed long leaf pine?
> 
> No boards available either.
> 
> So temptation was never a factor. Although I did look up exotic pine species on line last night. Just checking of course
> 
> 
> So back in the truck and off to Home Depot
> 
> But wait Lowes is on the way.
> Lowes pine section is tiny and all they have is "premium" pine. We all know what that means. Uniform grain patterns little to no knots.....Booorrrrring
> 
> I did see lots of redwood, and douglas fir lumber that looked interesting. But Landon said pine. So after a few minutes of wistful thinking I pressed on to Home Depot.
> 
> I was not disappointed HD had a much larger pine section (Lowes over here is kind of snooty) They even had a low grade pine section. Lots of wonderful boards with knots and coloring.
> 
> I picked the best one (the guy working there thought I was crazy) cost me under 4 bucks.
> 
> Now what to do.
> Enjoy the pics
> Cheers all and good luck
> Manny


What a trooper, looks like you found what you needed.  So far so good.:biggrin:


----------



## emmwittle

ZanderPommo said:


> I'm in.
> 
> the girlfriend (emmwittle)  is in as well



Yep! Sign me up please.


----------



## simomatra

OK count me in definitely some pine in my shed


----------



## mredburn

I believe I have some South Florida Koa Pine I can use.  A relative of the australian pine and the Hawian Koa pine I have been assured.


----------



## mredburn

Anybody selling Pine Burls?


----------



## Douglas Feehan

Count me in


----------



## EBorraga

I have some nice pine i'm using for the neck on my cigar bix guitar.  So count me in please.


----------



## Pete275

Pine huh, OK I'm in. This will be a first for me.

Wayne


----------



## darrin1200

I am definitly in. 

It was great last year. My shop isn't quite back up and running yet after the move. But with a July deadline I think I can come up with something.


----------



## mrrichieboy

Sign me up!---Rich


----------



## Carrick

I'm in...Sign me up...


----------



## penmaker1967

i am in sign me up


----------



## toddlajoie

Count me in!!!!


----------



## RichF

Sign me up as well.


----------



## firewhatfire

I will play.  I'm knot sure what will show up

Phil


----------



## areaman

well I am willing to play, sign me up!


----------



## GoodTurns

found a couple pieces of pine...hopefully they will be acceptable ... they are pine...


----------



## Rick P

mredburn said:


> Anybody selling Pine Burls?


 
Wich brings me to my question I use spruce root and burls in my turning regularly......beofre you say no consider that I used a full log as a suport beam in my house and I still have some of it! Be happy to suply you with a pic of the beam.............:wink:


----------



## airrat

I'm in I have some pine that you cannot get anymore.

Tom in Chandler
Sent from my Xoom using Forum Runner


----------



## islandturner

I'm think I'm #100 in -- my first pith -- looking forward to it .... 

Steve


----------



## Dana Fish

Please count me in


----------



## terryf

GoodTurns said:


> found a couple pieces of pine...hopefully they will be acceptable ... they are pine...


 
Pretty nice construction pine you have there Jon :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni

Count me in on this one.


----------



## AKPenTurner

does spruce count??


----------



## Linarestribe

*I'm in*

You can count me in.


----------



## Manny

Continuing on my adventure starting on page 9 of this thread. 

Here are the first 4 blanks I cut out of my 6 foot Home Depot pine board
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought a board wide enough to cross cut or cut with the grain. 

First thing I did was  turn a spindle and apply a CA finish.
Boy this stuff is soft




Too soft for what I have in mind sooo.....

A little acetone and some acrylic sheets cut into strips and tada. Stabilizing magic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right about now I was wishing for Curtis's new stabilizing rig.... but old betsy worked on just fine





Love my pressure pot. 

This is Experiment number one

Thanks for looking
Manny


----------



## Oldwagon

I'm in.


----------



## minus459

Put another Aussie on the list.............lol


----------



## jaywood1207

I'm in.


----------



## gad5264

Pine......just another BAD four letter word.


----------



## DurocShark

Holy crap! I'm gone for a day and this thing goes up to 11 pages?!?!?!


I'm in!


----------



## DurocShark

Ok, so now I've read through...

Landon, does this HAVE to be pine? Or can it be any kind of construction material? Plywood, concrete, rebar, etc...?


----------



## hunter-27

To be far with what I've told everyone else, yes lets keep the PINE theme in tact. :tongue::wink:

Landon


----------



## Andrew_K99

In North America construction grade wood is normally noted as being SPF (Spruce Pine or Fir). These have similar qualities and the design hand books don't differ between them.

If you were to buy (1) 2x4x8' it should yield 96 3/4"x6" blanks! That'll be less then 4¢ a blank!

Before I jump off the fence and join (I have hang ups with pine) is there any restriction on the kit? They range more in price more than blanks do but it wasn't limited.

AK


----------



## GoodTurns

terryf said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> 
> found a couple pieces of pine...hopefully they will be acceptable ... they are pine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice construction pine you have there Jon :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:
Click to expand...


I only shop at the Norfolk Island Home Depot :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27

Andrew_K99 said:


> In North America construction grade wood is normally noted as being SPF (Spruce Pine or Fir). These have similar qualities and the design hand books don't differ between them.
> 
> If you were to buy (1) 2x4x8' it should yield 96 3/4"x6" blanks! That'll be less then 4¢ a blank!
> 
> Before I jump off the fence and join (I have hang ups with pine) is there any restriction on the kit? They range more in price more than blanks do but it wasn't limited.
> 
> AK


Well said, no get off the fence and jump on in:  Here are the rules again:  #2 answers your question, #1 and #4 are most important.

Rule #1   *HAVE FUN!!*

Rule #2    Pen can be any kit or kitless pen that you desire to use.

Rule #3   As the contest name suggests, the pen  should be made from common, construction grade building material.   (typically pine, but some areas of the world may differ *slightly*)   No “Fancy” woods allowed.  This theme is to help keep the playing  field level for those who think they do not have a quality enough  material to use in an exchange.  Don’t cheat and go out looking for some  exotic pine. It is on the honor system, do right by everyone please.
*EDIT IN:  Cut it, splice it, inlay it, segment it, or cast it, just be sure it is PINE in MOST of it.*

Rule #4   *HAVE FUN!!*


----------



## rTURNERg

I am in.   Takes me way back to my Pinewood Derby days.


----------



## azamiryou

Count me in, too. First time participating in a PITH, this should be fun!


----------



## Andrew_K99

Okay, I am in :biggrin:. I figure I'll be able to get at least 1 of the 96 blanks from a 2x4 good enough ! Actually I have some other pine in mind .

It'll be my first PITH.  Hopefully is doesn't stand for Pain In The H???.

AK


----------



## wolftat

As long as Douglas fir (all we get around here) is allowed, I'm in.


----------



## turbowagon

I'm in!


----------



## stolicky

I'm in.


----------



## Smitty37

*Hmmmm*



Manny said:


> Last night I looked around in my shop for some scrap pine.
> Nope nada
> 
> Looked in the firewood pile... (wait i live in Southern California its 92 degree right now I don't have a firewood pile.
> 
> Curse you Landon
> 
> Off to Home Depot But wait Rockler is on the way. I know I know nothing high end or unique can't break the rules already.
> 
> The guy at the rockler store actually laughed out loud when I told him I was looking for a pine pen blank.
> 
> Had he never heard of Huon pine? Or 300 year old reclaimed long leaf pine?
> 
> No boards available either.
> 
> So temptation was never a factor. Although I did look up exotic pine species on line last night. Just checking of course
> 
> 
> So back in the truck and off to Home Depot
> 
> But wait Lowes is on the way.
> Lowes pine section is tiny and all they have is "premium" pine. We all know what that means. Uniform grain patterns little to no knots.....Booorrrrring
> 
> I did see lots of redwood, and douglas fir lumber that looked interesting. But Landon said pine. So after a few minutes of wistful thinking I pressed on to Home Depot.
> 
> I was not disappointed HD had a much larger pine section (Lowes over here is kind of snooty) They even had a low grade pine section. Lots of wonderful boards with knots and coloring.
> 
> I picked the best one (the guy working there thought I was crazy) cost me under 4 bucks.
> 
> Now what to do.
> Enjoy the pics
> Cheers all and good luck
> Manny


 
No Southern Yellow Pine 2 x 4s or 2 x 6s?  What do you folks frame houses with out there?


----------



## johnnyw

*Spring PITH 2011*

I'm in.


----------



## Leviblue

Sign me up.  This sounds interesting.


----------



## dgelnett

Sound like fun, I am in.


----------



## islandturner

wolftat said:


> As long as Douglas fir (all we get around here) is allowed, I'm in.


 
Ditto here on the rock. You'd be hard pressed to find a stick of pine on an island construction site – at least during the framing stage. It's all Douglas fir, hemlock, and spruce. Had a quick run through our local home depot -- none in the dimension lumber section.

We’ve been decimated over the past decade by the Mountain Pine Beatle, which has killed a large percentage of the lodge pole pine forests throughout the province. 













If a beetle-killed tree is harvested before it falls, it can still be milled, producing dimension lumber with a distinctive blue stain.






It’s popular for furniture making, but you couldn’t call it ‘exotic’ – it falls under the ‘making lemonade when all you have is lemons’ category. Might be interesting to find some of this stained wood for the PITH pen project? 

Has anyone tried it?

Steve


----------



## Manny

Smitty37 said:


> Manny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I looked around in my shop for some scrap pine.
> Nope nada
> 
> Looked in the firewood pile... (wait i live in Southern California its 92 degree right now I don't have a firewood pile.
> 
> Curse you Landon
> 
> Off to Home Depot But wait Rockler is on the way. I know I know nothing high end or unique can't break the rules already.
> 
> The guy at the rockler store actually laughed out loud when I told him I was looking for a pine pen blank.
> 
> Had he never heard of Huon pine? Or 300 year old reclaimed long leaf pine?
> 
> No boards available either.
> 
> So temptation was never a factor. Although I did look up exotic pine species on line last night. Just checking of course
> 
> 
> So back in the truck and off to Home Depot
> 
> But wait Lowes is on the way.
> Lowes pine section is tiny and all they have is "premium" pine. We all know what that means. Uniform grain patterns little to no knots.....Booorrrrring
> 
> I did see lots of redwood, and douglas fir lumber that looked interesting. But Landon said pine. So after a few minutes of wistful thinking I pressed on to Home Depot.
> 
> I was not disappointed HD had a much larger pine section (Lowes over here is kind of snooty) They even had a low grade pine section. Lots of wonderful boards with knots and coloring.
> 
> I picked the best one (the guy working there thought I was crazy) cost me under 4 bucks.
> 
> Now what to do.
> Enjoy the pics
> Cheers all and good luck
> Manny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Southern Yellow Pine 2 x 4s or 2 x 6s?  What do you folks frame houses with out there?
Click to expand...


I work in a steel mill so hopefully steel studs! Hey can I use steel instead? I'd need to borrow Skipra'ts equipment........and his brain of course

Manny


----------



## Dudley Young

Pith teaser photo #1.


----------



## bitshird

I'm in, will pine from Australia work?? it's kind of old, but it's still pine, you know I like to stretch the boundaries just a little bit.


----------



## GoodTurns

bitshird said:


> I'm in, will pine from Australia work?? it's kind of old, but it's still pine, you know I like to stretch the boundaries just a little bit.



wow...sounds ANCIENT!


----------



## Manny

LoL
Surely you could try to _"kauri"_ Landon's favor by asking nicely.....


----------



## Tom D

Sounds like a lot of fun. Sign me up


----------



## Rick_G

Neighbour took this down a couple years ago, nice piece of pine, I should be able to find something in there worth turning.


----------



## boxerman

Count me in.


----------



## Buzzzz4

I'll be ripping this out before July. I think I can get a few blanks out of this old growth pine. There's even some variation in color in there.


----------



## bitshird

Manny said:


> LoL
> Surely you could try to _"kauri"_ Landon's favor by asking nicely.....



I just huon to be fair about it


----------



## desertrat

Count me in, this will be my first "PITH"


----------



## Perl

I am in...Jon (Good Turns) has stepped up with some pine for me to try.
thanks,


----------



## GoodTurns

bitshird said:


> Manny said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> Surely you could try to _"kauri"_ Landon's favor by asking nicely.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just huon to be fair about it
Click to expand...


this is getting bad, better NIP it in the bud....


----------



## ChrisD0427

count me in.


----------



## EBorraga

I've got some super secret pine in the shop. It's grown in the holler's and then reformulated:biggrin:.


----------



## JeffT

I am in... Sounds like fun!


----------



## livertrans

Put me on the list. I just trimmed my blue spruce  pine tree in the backyard. It is nice and sappy. So I wont need a finish on it.


----------



## vallealbert

Sign me up, please...I have some interesting very old pine (19th century construction grade pine) from some balusters I have.


----------



## khogan16

Sign me up  sounds like fun


----------



## MarkHix

Ya HOOOOOO!

Count me in!


----------



## hehndc

Count me in.  Sounds like a hoot.

Steve

BTW:  Thanks for the effort putting this together.


----------



## sbwertz

Count me in.  I have about 400 bf of SYP  if someone wants some I'll stick a couple of blanks in an envelope and send it along

Sharon


----------



## Old Lar

Sign me up Landon.  I had to think about a few variations and have come up with a couple that may work.  And it is still pine.


----------



## SloLouie

I'd like to give it a go please.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## maxman400

I'd like to sign up please..


----------



## whegge

Alright, I feel my skills are getting good enough, lets do it.

Sign me up too please.


----------



## qballizhere

Count me in also.


----------



## LEAP

Holy Moley 16 pages WOW!
 Count me in!


----------



## penhead

Pine...reallly now...??..I started collecting blanks of different species wood and have quite a few...but pine...nope...nada...none..zip..zilch...told SWMBO that i needed to run by HomeDepot and pick up a 2x4...she asked why..and so i told her i needed a pen blanks....ahhhh, the looks you get when you don't have a camera....

...taking the summer off from shows and so should have time to make a pen...

...so, I would like to play...please count me in..


----------



## Dudley Young

How bout another pith teaser photo. Pinein away. Heart yellow pine.


----------



## bensoelberg

Dudley Young said:


> How bout another pith teaser photo. Pinein away. Heart yellow pine.


 
That looks more like the rare "super absorbant bounty" pine to me...:biggrin:


----------



## indychips

count me in.  My wife turns, so put her in too if possible


----------



## maxman400

*PITH Tease*

Here is my tease :smile-big:


----------



## paintspill

just so i'm clear on this. we make a pen. we trade a pen. that pretty much covers it right?


----------



## hunter-27

yes, you make a pen (this year the theme is Pine), you will be assigned a partner to send the pen to and then you will receive a pen from someone else in return.  The partners will be assigned after the end of the sign up period.  Any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## TheRealSmith

*Please count me in*

I would love to be included this year.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## paintspill

thanks. then i'm in.
damn gears are already turning. 
teaser photos will be posted tomorrow


----------



## paintspill

is there a link to a sign up page. if not then officially sign me up


----------



## hunter-27

paintspill said:


> is there a link to a sign up page. if not then officially sign me up


You just found it and signed up successfully.:wink:


----------



## paintspill

awesome


----------



## phillywood

Landon, pine doesn't grow in TX we have lots of Mesquite, does that count or can I get a 2x4 and just make a Texan size pen. You know the bigger is better? (Texas motto)


----------



## hunter-27

phillywood said:


> Landon, pine doesn't grow in TX we have lots of Mesquite, does that count or can I get a 2x4 and just make a Texan size pen. You know the bigger is better? (Texas motto)


Mesquite does not grow here but I have some.  I'll bet you can "round" some up.:wink:


----------



## truckfixr

Phillip, you should take a drive to East Texas sometime. You'll soon discover that Texas has plenty of pine trees.


----------



## MikeG

*PITH Teaser*



Found these boards from my son's belt tests while cleaning his room. He said he didn't want them anymore and my reaction was "pen blanks?". Now that there is a call for pine, please add my name to the list.


----------



## broitblat

Sign me up, please.

  -Barry


----------



## tbroye

Neighbor has a nice Dutch Elm in her front yard.  Where the H*** is my chain saw.  Before I sign up I had better go look at the wood pile.


----------



## Lee K

Being my first time around here for one of these ... I could not pass this up!

Please throw my name in the hat :biggrin:


----------



## robutacion

It would be a "horrendous" contradiction if I wouldn't be on this one, after all, most of what runs in my veins is pine sawdust and resin so, I'm in...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## phillywood

hunter-27 said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Landon, pine doesn't grow in TX we have lots of Mesquite, does that count or can I get a 2x4 and just make a Texan size pen. You know the bigger is better? (Texas motto)
> 
> 
> 
> Mesquite does not grow here but I have some. I'll bet you can "round" some up.:wink:
Click to expand...

Heck, Landon, that was just a teaser, we can't even get waway form it's cheap looks of it they use it in everything.



truckfixr said:


> Phillip, you should take a drive to East Texas sometime. You'll soon discover that Texas has plenty of pine trees.


Chuck, Let me know when you want to get away we both go to harvest some. :wink::biggrin: Oh, we have to dodge the gators around that area too, ha?


----------



## phillywood

Landon you can sign me up I try to go with Chuck to cut some down and hopefully we can fid soem gator jaw bones too.


----------



## ctubbs

Can I play, huh Daddy? Can I play too?  I have a back yard full of pine, want some?  Sine me up too please.
Charles


----------



## Hubert H

I'd like to be in.

HWH


----------



## mrs-indychips

Count me in too..thanks


----------



## RHossack

Landon ... since I get cutoffs from a Rustic Furniture maker I have what I consider to some nice Blue Pine ...I think I would like to participate if I can.


----------



## witz1976

I have been trying to figure out if I will have time to get a PITH pen done in time this year with all the chaos going on...but SIGN ME UP!!!


----------



## Scott

Count me in!  This was a big decision for me as I have never joined a PITH before.  I know, I have been here for freaking ever, and this will be my first time!  I know myself, and I am not good at meeting deadlines when it comes to pens, but since I am retired now, I should be able to make this deadline.  Besides, I was out dusting off my lathe the other day and ran across some cutoffs from when we remodeled our cabin, some nice pecky pine that I have been saving for a pen!

Scott.


----------



## CHEF

count me in I have just cut 3 pine trees down in my garden after all the heavy snow we had this winter -----Brian


----------



## BRobbins629

I'm in - and here's my first teaser.


----------



## skiprat

Mrs Rat screams *''  Who's got my new sweeping brush???!!!!! ''*

House is silent, till...

One of the Jr Rats ( traitor!! ) reply....*'':tongue: I think Dad's got it!!:tongue: ''*

Gee thanks kiddo!!!:frown:

Mrs Rat screams* '' :devil: Are you using my nice pine handled sweeping brush in your workshop again!!!????? :devil:''*

Mr Rat replies*..'' Errrr, no dear, not exactly...''*

Jr Rat, looking to gain Brownie points, collects said sweeping brush to give to mum. 

'':angel:*Here you are Mummy, but Daddy looked VERY guilty about something*...:angel:''

Mrs Rat again.....*'' :devil:Why is my sweeping brush handle so beep beep short:devil:????!!!''*


Mr Rat replies...*''Err, I dunno dear ....hasn't it always been 6 inches shorter???''*


*Do you know what a 6 inch shorter sweeping brush handle feels like???*
** 
** 
* Mr Rat does!!!:doctor:*


Ok Landon, I have my blank...count me in please!!:beat-up:


----------



## bitshird

skiprat said:


> *Do you know what a 6 inch shorter sweeping brush handle feels like???*
> **
> **
> * Mr Rat does!!!:doctor:*
> 
> 
> Ok Landon, I have my blank...count me in please!!:beat-up:



Mr Rat, I certainly hope she inserted the rounded end first!!


----------



## hunter-27

skiprat said:


> Mrs Rat screams *''  Who's got my new sweeping brush???!!!!! ''*
> 
> House is silent, till...
> 
> One of the Jr Rats ( traitor!! ) reply....*'':tongue: I think Dad's got it!!:tongue: ''*
> 
> Gee thanks kiddo!!!:frown:
> 
> Mrs Rat screams* '' :devil: Are you using my nice pine handled sweeping brush in your workshop again!!!????? :devil:''*
> 
> Mr Rat replies*..'' Errrr, no dear, not exactly...''*
> 
> Jr Rat, looking to gain Brownie points, collects said sweeping brush to give to mum.
> 
> '':angel:*Here you are Mummy, but Daddy looked VERY guilty about something*...:angel:''
> 
> Mrs Rat again.....*'' :devil:Why is my sweeping brush handle so beep beep short:devil:????!!!''*
> 
> 
> Mr Rat replies...*''Err, I dunno dear ....hasn't it always been 6 inches shorter???''*
> 
> 
> *Do you know what a 6 inch shorter sweeping brush handle feels like???*
> 
> 
> * Mr Rat does!!!:doctor:*
> 
> 
> Ok Landon, I have my blank...count me in please!!:beat-up:


LOL!!!!!!:bananen_smilies046:That is very brave!


----------



## its_virgil

I'm in also. Can you say "old growth?"
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## witz1976

its_virgil said:


> I'm in also. Can you say "old growth?"
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Old Growth...wasn't so hard :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

I'm all knotted up to make this pen.


----------



## Papa Bear

Sign me up too,please!


----------



## phillywood

skiprat said:


> Mrs Rat screams *''  Who's got my new sweeping brush???!!!!! ''*
> 
> House is silent, till...
> 
> One of the Jr Rats ( traitor!! ) reply....*'':tongue: I think Dad's got it!!:tongue: ''*
> 
> Gee thanks kiddo!!!:frown:
> 
> Mrs Rat screams* '' :devil: Are you using my nice pine handled sweeping brush in your workshop again!!!????? :devil:''*
> 
> Mr Rat replies*..'' Errrr, no dear, not exactly...''*
> 
> Jr Rat, looking to gain Brownie points, collects said sweeping brush to give to mum.
> 
> '':angel:*Here you are Mummy, but Daddy looked VERY guilty about something*...:angel:''
> 
> Mrs Rat again.....*'' :devil:Why is my sweeping brush handle so beep beep short:devil:????!!!''*
> 
> 
> Mr Rat replies...*''Err, I dunno dear ....hasn't it always been 6 inches shorter???''*
> 
> 
> *Do you know what a 6 inch shorter sweeping brush handle feels like???*
> 
> 
> *Mr Rat does!!!:doctor:*
> 
> 
> Ok Landon, I have my blank...count me in please!!:beat-up:


 
Steven, you are lucky that she didn't use any of your skip rods that would be hard to chuck up. :tongue:


----------



## USNR'03

Please count me in, should be "interesting" as this is my first PITH:redface:


----------



## mredburn

Do you have a tally of how many are signed up yet?


----------



## hunter-27

mredburn said:


> Do you have a tally of how many are signed up yet?


149 I think.


----------



## DurocShark




----------



## ldubia

I'm in


----------



## Write Inc. Pens

I am in! First PITH and it should be "creative"!!!! W00t!


----------



## ldubia

Write Inc. Pens said:


> I am in! First PITH and it should be "creative"!!!! W00t!



Woot was that you said?


----------



## CSue

Well!  I guess it's a good thing I checked in here today.  I'm IN!  I can do pine.  Yup.  I'm looking forward to turning a pen again.


----------



## sbwertz

*Teaser...pick a knot....any knot!*

SYP knots anyone?


----------



## SGM Retired

Sign me up.  I think I can come up with some Pine Trees after the storm here in North Alabama.  Might add a little Pine Sap too just to give it some grip.

Gary


----------



## hunter-27

I pick #1 and/or #11, they will be really cool if they don't EXPLODE on ya. :wink:


----------



## Andrew_K99

Sharon, Home Depot is selling some pretty knotty wood in your area .

Mine had this really old stuff that I quite liked :biggrin:.

AK


----------



## Timebandit

Im in 

Thanks


----------



## sbwertz

Andrew_K99 said:


> Sharon, Home Depot is selling some pretty knotty wood in your area .
> 
> Mine had this really old stuff that I quite liked :biggrin:.
> 
> AK


 
I have about 300 bf of 5/4 SYP, so I just picked a nice knotty board and cut out all the knots. Believe it or not, I got it through freecycle. It was apparently used as spacers between some sort of stacked material. He had 80 boards, 4" x 8' in 5/4 thickness. I"ve promised some to two turners. After they pick their pieces, I'll put the rest up for whoever wants it.

This is not my PITH pen but I wanted to turn some of the SYP to see how it would look. It is filled with turquoise and is going into a bandless black chrome slimline.  Sorry about the glare, but it was just a quick pic with no setup.


----------



## msvoma44

*Cool idea....*

Count me in please.

Mike Svoma


----------



## Rfturner

I will be busy but I can turn a pen for this:biggrin:. This will be my second Pith the first was fun.


----------



## GColeman

Sharon,
Your quick pics are better than my set up pictures.


----------



## Samelias dad

I'm new here but would love to be involved.


----------



## buckobernie

*pine*

sign me up. thanks bernie


----------



## Brooks803

ok ok ok....I'm in. Found some old pine blanks I can use and abuse.


----------



## McBryde

Count me in on this one.  First PITH, it should be fun.

Emerson


----------



## jimofsanston

I am in too. I think i have some 2X4 pine laying around here some where. Maybe i can go by Hunter27 house and take a board or two off his work shop. Do you think he might notice it missing. :0(


----------



## sparhawk

Okay Landon throw me in that briar patch. Maybe this time my partner will send me a  pen.


----------



## randywa

I'll stick my neck in the noose, count me in.


----------



## hunter-27

163?


----------



## run91

*I'm In*

Yes please sign me up.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart

*Yeah buddy*

I'm in on the PITH.

Add me to the list

Jesse


----------



## arw01

Into the PITH I go,

but where in your profile do you make sure all your address information is in there?  I couldn't find it in the user CP.

Hmm, ideas ideas..  Aniline dyes?  Segmented?  Knots?  Infills?  hmmm..


----------



## LanceD

Throw my name in.


----------



## MSGMP

Never been in this, but sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## robutacion

sbwertz said:


> SYP knots anyone?



Nice stuff, I would pick #8...!:wink:

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

sbwertz said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, Home Depot is selling some pretty knotty wood in your area .
> 
> Mine had this really old stuff that I quite liked :biggrin:.
> 
> AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 300 bf of 5/4 SYP, so I just picked a nice knotty board and cut out all the knots. Believe it or not, I got it through freecycle. It was apparently used as spacers between some sort of stacked material. He had 80 boards, 4" x 8' in 5/4 thickness. I"ve promised some to two turners. After they pick their pieces, I'll put the rest up for whoever wants it.
> 
> This is not my PITH pen but I wanted to turn some of the SYP to see how it would look. It is filled with turquoise and is going into a bandless black chrome slimline.  Sorry about the glare, but it was just a quick pic with no setup.
Click to expand...


This is interesting...!, if you haven't shown the blanks, and put these barrels on "show your pens" or penturning forums, no one would have guessed what it was...!:wink: 

I just admire greatly the beauty of pine knots, which some pine varieties producing some spectacular stuff.  I have some logs where I will have no difficulty in getting a knot that will well over 6" in diameter, once I've made a plater that was nearly almost all knot stuff, talking about fiddly work...!!!

Cheers
George


----------



## glycerine

sbwertz said:


> SYP knots anyone?


 
Just think of it as burl... with one really big eye!  Cyclops burl!!


----------



## Rick_G

took the chain saw to that root ball I showed earlier and came up with these.  A little time in the microwave to fix any bugs that might be in there and finish drying.  Might be able to come up with something that looks nice.


----------



## joefyffe

*Sign Up*

Landon:  I tried to sign up earlier, but it didn't seem to make it.  If it's laying in cyberland and you get two on me,  sorry!  BUT I do want to do this.  Never done it before


----------



## w5brw

Please add me to the list.


----------



## carverken

I havn't turned one in so long I may have to go back to rookie status.  But here goes nothing....I'm In!!!!
K


----------



## Val

sounds fun, I would love to be part of it!


----------



## hunter-27

172


----------



## lorjac47

I'm new at this, but I'm in.


----------



## gandsande

I am in.   How hard would it be to convince ya that Cocobolo is a local construction grade wood???    Kidding.    

Sign me up I promise to follow the rules............. Scouts Honor


----------



## JDJ309

I'd like to give it a try. Sign me up.


----------



## lorbay

This is the beetle kill pine that Isalndturner was talking about. Should look good in a pen.

Lin.


----------



## BRobbins629

lorbay said:


> This is the beetle kill pine that Isalndturner was talking about. Should look good in a pen.
> 
> Lin.


Probably would, but why cut up a nice bowl


----------



## DurocShark

Teaser:




pithteaser1 by DurocShark, on Flickr


----------



## hunter-27

*MY TEASER*

I had to look all of about 2 feet from my lathe to find this jewel of a blank to use.


----------



## wizard

Landon,
Count me in.
Doc


----------



## tonyhamm

I've been away from penturning for a while but count me in.


----------



## greenmtnguy

OK,
I can do this. I am in.


----------



## va3jff

Count me in.  Sounds 2x4 pens sound interesting.

Jeff


----------



## Phunky_2003

Count me in too!


----------



## hunter-27

total to this point---180 participants


----------



## DurocShark




----------



## 1080Wayne

In , or odd man out .


----------



## Andrew_K99

1080Wayne said:


> In , or odd man out .


The person you send a pen to won't be the person that sends one to you, so it doesn't matter if there is an off number of participants.

AK


----------



## hunter-27

1080Wayne said:


> In , or odd man out .



You're in.  I've placed you on the list.


----------



## Manny

Another one of my experiments. the swirls are of course pine


----------



## hunter-27

Manny said:


> Another one of my experiments. the swirls are of course pine



Uh Hem,  *"Cut it, splice it, inlay it, segment it, or cast it, just be sure it is PINE in MOST of it.*":wink::biggrin:


----------



## fireangels

i want to play


----------



## Manny

hunter-27 said:


> Manny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my experiments. the swirls are of course pine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Hem,  *"Cut it, splice it, inlay it, segment it, or cast it, just be sure it is PINE in MOST of it.*":wink::biggrin:
Click to expand...


Hey I put as much as I could in!!!


----------



## bensoelberg

*Pith teaser*

Here are my teaser photos.


----------



## patmurris

Count me in!


----------



## hunter-27

*UPDATE*

Due to technical difficulty on my behalf, the Pairings will still be announced but it will be later rather than sooner.  While it is hard to imagine, I made an error and am now in the process of fixing it.  Thanks in advance for your patience.

Landon


----------



## skiprat

hunter-27 said:


> Due to technical difficulty on my behalf, the Pairings will still be announced but it will be later rather than sooner. While it is hard to imagine, *I made an error* *and am now in the process of* *fixing your* ........ *patients*.
> 
> Landon


 
Your error actually hurt someone???:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27

oh Skip, shouldn't you be off working on a contest or something?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Patience? Can I buy some?:biggrin:


----------



## MrWright

i just got back in town so sign me up if I am not too late.  I understand the pen has to be , or most of it at least, be pine.  Hope I am not late, as this would be my first PITH.  Frank


----------



## hunter-27

You are beyond the deadline but I have a group of "second chancers" being paired still.  I can get you in but you need to update your profile to include your CITY and state, per the Admins guidelines.  PM me when you have and I'll get you in, barely.

Landon


----------



## Dalecamino

Heard from ctubbs and, we're all set.


----------

